# worst cook resume ever...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

This person is bi-lingual, and I'm suspecting that his/her first language is not English. If the word were spelled wrong once, you could say it was a typo, and fault him/her for failure to pay attention to details (vital skill in food prep). But the error was consistant throughout, in each place where the word was supposed to be "cook or cooking".


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uhhhh..no. "Cook" is misspelled three times, yet the rest of the resume is very coherent, probably out of a book, program, or form.

Then again "Cock" doesn't show up in spellchecker.

Reminds me of Steve Martin in the "Father of the Bride", caterer kept talking about the "Cock" instead of "Cake"


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought of that too. LOL In any case, it appears to me that this person probably believes his/her spelling to be correct.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

There are more errors than just the ones circled. I'd guess it's a semi-literate English speaker. My posts here aren't perfect, but on a resume I'd do better than that! Funny stuff there, but I wouldn't count the applicant out just for that. My 2 cents.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm enough material there to really have a go at.....but one should leave it well alone, at least at arms length. Reminds me of the movie American Pie...


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

San Francisco City College??? This says a lot for the school!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Do any of you know an adult with a learning disability? That's another possibility. I'm a retired special education teacher (and reading specialist), and that's what I'd think of first. 

Just for the record, people with LD don't necessarily have reduced intelligence. Spelling is a common area for LD.

Finally, if I were an adult with LD and was submitting a resume, I'd have someone else proof read it. LD is an explanation for having difficulty, but not an excuse for not bothering to do what you can to get things right.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

So did you hire them?


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

Could be that it was a prank. Or maybe the person's resume was sabotaged. Just sayin...


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

I love that he writes "detail oriented," yet fails to note all the "cocks" on his resume. 

My guess is that he was trying to make failblog. People have weird ambition. You never know.


----------



## banpreso (Jan 25, 2010)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> San Francisco City College??? This says a lot for the school!


well, the resume didn't say he graduated... maybe just had a few classes (ESL classes probably?)

i was thinking, maybe he asked his buddy how to spell "cook", and his buddy pulled a prank and told him "C-O-C-K", sounds close pronounced with an italian accent, lol. he did work at an italian joint.


----------

